# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Loja shqiptare DITA E FUNDIT!

## kosovanr1

*Loja shqiptare DITA E FUNDIT!*


*-Informacion:*
*Djem sot thash t'ua postoj nje loj shum te mir, "Dita e Fundit" është sikur CS, veq armt, mapat, playerat pak ma ndryshe.
Me ket loj ju mundeni me lujt LAN, por dhe me bota, jan vetem 2 mapa, loja esht sikur me misjone. Loja është demo, nga Dren Imeraj.  

Jan dy grupe, Partizane dhe Naziste, cili grup i merr te gjitha flamuret është fitues.
Ja dhe disa foto si duket, shpresoj qe t'ju pelqej.
Linku per me shkarku lojen është ne fund.*

**CD-KEY: AAAA-AAAA-AAAA-AAAA-AAAA*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FOTOT E LOJES KSHYRNI KTU: http://imgur.com/a/TLpX3#0
*

----------


## yllbardh

Half-Life: DoD Albanian MOD By: ThaWhiteNigga

----------



----------


## kosovanr1

E kom cek emrin e autorit aty, edhe informacionin rreth lojes  :buzeqeshje:

----------

